# [DIVX] Faire un divx de qualité ! (résolu)

## man in the hill

Salut,

J'ai utilisé plusieurs softs comme dvd::rip, ogmrip, avidemux mais le résultat a tjrs été médiocre ! 

Arrivez-vous à faire des divx de qualités ?

Toutes les astuces sont les bienvenues   :Very Happy:  !

Merci,

@+

----------

## Bapt

Tu parles de DIVX, mais tu parle de quels codec : xvid, ffmpeg, ou alors tu es plus générique et x264 rentre en considération pour toi ?

Pour revenir au sujet, moi je fait tout a coup de mencoder / transcode pour le son (j'ai pas les options par coeur, mais le net fourmille d'information dessus). et je suis content du résultat.

avant j'utilisait tuxrip : http://tuxrip.free.fr/

Au début je ne faisait que du ffmpeg mpeg4+ogg vorbis+matroska.

Maintenant x264+ogg vorbis+matroska pour une qualité irréprochable nettement meilleur que ffmpeg mpeg4. Que ce doit depuis ma caméra dv ou un dvd

----------

## nemo13

 *baptux wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Au début je ne faisait que du ffmpeg mpeg4+ogg vorbis+matroska.
> 
> Maintenant x264+ogg vorbis+matroska pour une qualité irréprochable nettement meilleur que ffmpeg mpeg4. Que ce doit depuis ma caméra dv ou un dvd

 

Bonjour,

Je croie que tu vas en intéresser plus d'un   :Laughing: 

----------

## galerkin

Un petit tuto peut être?

ca serait vraiment cool!   :Laughing: 

----------

## man in the hill

 *baptux wrote:*   

> Tu parles de DIVX, mais tu parle de quels codec : xvid, ffmpeg, ou alors tu es plus générique et x264 rentre en considération pour toi ?
> 
> Pour revenir au sujet, moi je fait tout a coup de mencoder / transcode pour le son (j'ai pas les options par coeur, mais le net fourmille d'information dessus). et je suis content du résultat.
> 
> avant j'utilisait tuxrip : http://tuxrip.free.fr/
> ...

 

j'utilise plutot xvid sous Linux , je n'ai jamais fait un truc de qualité avec  et j'aimerais bien trouver trouver les options qui fonctionnent, sinon j'ai déjà fait des bons divx avec gordian knot mais ça me soul vraiment de booter sous win ...  C'est quoi ce plan x264+ogg vorbis+matroska  exactement ? Si tu obtiens une qualité supérieur , je veux bien tester !

Merci,

@ +

----------

## -KuRGaN-

Perso, pour ripper un dvd, j'utilise dvdshrink sous windows grâce à wine, ça marche nikel.

----------

## geekounet

 *-KuRGaN- wrote:*   

> Perso, pour ripper un dvd, j'utilise dvdshrink sous windows grâce à wine, ça marche nikel.

 

Oui mais c'est pas libre  :Smile: 

OGMRip est pas mal pour ça  :Wink: 

----------

## ryo-san

lut

Commment tu m'as decu kurgan   :Very Happy: 

Bon sinon , je suis plus ou moins sur transcode pour l'instant, j'amerais me faire une petite fonction pour encoder en auto , mais c'est pas vraiement nickel bien que ca fonctionne.Mon probleme est que je prefere xine a mplayer et que j'aimerais donc m'en passer pour encoder.Pour ceux que ca ne derange pas, quelques lignes qui donnent un rendu sympa je trouve :

```

## Methode pas mal ##

1 - mplayer source -vf cropdetect -> $CROP

2 - PASS 1 : mencoder -dvd-device /dev/loop0 dvd://1 -sws 2 -vf crop=$CROP,scale=640:360,harddup -ovc lavc -lavcopts vcodec=mpeg4:vhq:vbitrate=1200:vpass=1 \

 -nosound -o video.avi

3 - PASS 2 : mencoder -dvd-device /dev/loop0 dvd://1 -sws 2 -vf crop=$CROP,scale=640:360,harddup -ovc lavc -lavcopts vcodec=mpeg4:vhq:vbitrate=1200:vpass=2 \

 -nosound -o video.avi

## muxer ogg et avi ##

ogmmerge 

```

Si mes souvenirs sont bon , le resultat est plus proche des 1 GO que des 700 MO habituels mais le rendu est de qualité => bitrate a 1200.

Ca encode depuis une image dvd montée.

A adapter selon les besoins bien sur.

Quelques liens :

Tuto transcode

Extraction et codage d'un DVD sous Linux

EDIT:

les meme mais avec trancode :

```

1/ transcode -i /dev/loop0 -o /dev/null -T 1,-1,1 -x dvd -y xvid4,ogg -a 1,1 -w 1500,250,100 -j 32,8 -X 0,2 -B 3,0 -Y 24,0 --a52_drc_off -m audio.ogg -E 44100 -R 1

2 / transcode -i /mnt/dvd -o movie.ogm -T 1,-1,1 -x dvd,null -y xvid4,null -a 1,1 -w 1500,250,100 -j 32,8 -X 0,2 -B 3,0 -Y 24,0 --a52_drc_off -R 2

```

----------

## -KuRGaN-

Ben désolé de vous avoir déçu les gars   :Wink: 

Lorsque que j'utilisais windows j'aimais bien ce logiciel, pratique et intuitif. Et un jour j'ai voulu faire de même sous linux, et là il n'y avait pas grand chose comme solution "cliquable" alors j'ai testé avec wine et dvdshrink et ça marche.

J'avoue que je n'ai pas recherché d'autre solution depuis mais concernant le rippage de DVD je suis plutôt partisan du moindre effort   :Laughing: 

Et puis mentalement, ça me rassure, je me dit que je ne suis pas sectaire   :Smile: 

----------

## geekounet

-KuRGaN-, tente OGMRip, ça se configure très vite, et après tu rip un dvd en 2-3 clic  :Smile: 

----------

## Temet

Je ne ripe pas ou plus, mais j'avais vu ça : http://www.derekfrye.com/bitterbpp/

Malheureusement, personne n'en parle jamais, donc je ne suis pas sûr que le dev soit super actif, mais ça avait l'air pas mal.

Ma contrib a deux centimes  :Wink: 

----------

## E11

 *-KuRGaN- wrote:*   

> Perso, pour ripper un dvd, j'utilise dvdshrink sous windows grâce à wine, ça marche nikel.

 

Il n'existe pas une version "linux" ? Fin, je ne sais pas comment elle marche (encore jamais testé..) mais il me semble que dans portage il y a un paquet dvdshrink...

Sinon, je suis un peu comme toi   :Laughing:  pour ce qui est de gravé un cd, dvd, ... ou pour ripper de la musique ou des films, plus facil c'est mieu c'est   :Rolling Eyes:   :Laughing: 

----------

## Temet

DVDShrink ne fait pas du DivX, vous confondez les amis  :Wink: 

Sinon, en DVDShrink like, nous avons chers amis linuxiens K9copy qui marche très bien  :Wink: 

----------

## ghoti

 *E11 wrote:*   

>  *-KuRGaN- wrote:*   Perso, pour ripper un dvd, j'utilise dvdshrink sous windows grâce à wine, ça marche nikel. 
> 
> Il n'existe pas une version "linux" ? Fin, je ne sais pas comment elle marche (encore jamais testé..) mais il me semble que dans portage il y a un paquet dvdshrink...

 

Sous Linux, il y a en effet un homonyme mais il n'a rien à voir avec la version win.

En fait, le nom réel est XDVDShrink. Nuance !  :Wink: Last edited by ghoti on Sat Oct 07, 2006 11:44 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## E11

Ah ! 

Et bien ça change tout ! (par contre, dur dur la nuance !)

----------

## bivittatus

Salut à tous!

Petite question concernant dvdshrink et wine...comment est-ce que ça se passe pour les DVD "protégés"?

Merci...!!!   :Wink: 

----------

## man in the hill

à part ripper ,  il n'y a que  baptux qui arrive à faire un divx de qualité  et en plus   :Very Happy:   apparement sans un soft tout-en-un ...  Tu n'as plus qu'a nous donner le plan, on ferra un gui et tout le monde serra content   :Cool:  !

@ +

----------

## Temet

Pourquoi je sens que ça va finir en gtk tout ça ?   :Laughing: 

----------

## man in the hill

 *Temet wrote:*   

> Pourquoi je sens que ça va finir en gtk tout ça ?  

 

Exellente toolkit  ! Et c'est fini les appli gtk tout laid avec les wm (beryl, compiz) + leurs décorateurs(emerald, gnome-window-decorator) .... Les temps changent   :Laughing:  ...

Enjoy Gtk+ !

@ +

----------

## geekounet

 *baptux wrote:*   

> Au début je ne faisait que du ffmpeg mpeg4+ogg vorbis+matroska.
> 
> Maintenant x264+ogg vorbis+matroska pour une qualité irréprochable nettement meilleur que ffmpeg mpeg4. Que ce doit depuis ma caméra dv ou un dvd

 

J'ai testé un rip de dvd (SW ROTS si vous voulez savoir ^^) en x264+ogg vorbis+matroska (avec OGMRip), et effectivement pour seulement 673Mo, j'obtiens un résultat impécable, on ne fais pas la différence avec le dvd, contrairement à ce que j'ai pu avoir avec les DivX/XviD.

Donc x264+ogg vorbis+matroska c'est bon, mangez-en  :Wink: 

----------

## galerkin

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Donc x264+ogg vorbis+matroska c'est bon, mangez-en 
> 
> 

 

Oui je suis d'accord, c'est très bien comme format, mais les platines salons, elles n'aiment pas trop en fait   :Confused: 

à moins que je ne connaisse pas tout!!

----------

## titoucha

 *galerkin wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   
> 
> Donc x264+ogg vorbis+matroska c'est bon, mangez-en 
> 
>  
> ...

 

C'est pour ça que les mediacenters à base de pc sont le top.

----------

## man in the hill

 *pierreg wrote:*   

> J'ai testé un rip de dvd (SW ROTS si vous voulez savoir ^^) en x264+ogg vorbis+matroska (avec OGMRip), et effectivement pour seulement 673Mo, j'obtiens un résultat impécable, on ne fais pas la différence avec le dvd, contrairement à ce que j'ai pu avoir avec les DivX/XviD.
> 
> Donc x264+ogg vorbis+matroska c'est bon, mangez-en 

 

Dèjà, j'aime bien l'interface simple de ogmrip et en plus si cette combinaison fonctionne et approuver par pierreg  :Very Happy:   :Cool:   !  je vais faire bosser mon proc aujourd'hui !

Merci,

@ +

----------

## man in the hill

Je n'ai pas de codec x264 dans ogmrip !  je n'ai que Xvid, lavc Mpeg4, Ogg Theora !

Donc comment tu fais ?

[EDIT]Je viens d'aller sur leur site et il on bien x264 dans les codecs videos , je dois l'activer ou quoi ...[/code]

----------

## geekounet

Recompile MPlayer avec le USE x264 (et FFmpeg aussi je pense).

----------

## man in the hill

 *pierreg wrote:*   

> Recompile MPlayer avec le USE x264 (et FFmpeg aussi je pense).

 

C'est vrai mplayer n'est pas compilé avec le codec x264

```

>>> Emerging (1 of 1) media-video/mplayer-1.0_pre8-r1 to /

...

...

Checking for x264 ... no 

...

...

```

Merci,

@ +

----------

## man in the hill

up   :Very Happy:  !

Au fait ffmpeg était déjà activé dans mon make.conf ! J'ai activer x264 pour mplayer  et du coup ogmrip la activé mais tjrs pas de bouton radio x264 ..

Any idea ?

Merci,

@ +

----------

## geekounet

Pour FFmpeg, je parlais de le recompiler lui aussi avec le USE x264  :Wink: 

Sinon tu as bien media-libs/x264-svn d'installé ? Tu as essayé de recompiler OGMRip après Mplayer ?

----------

## man in the hill

 *pierreg wrote:*   

> Pour FFmpeg, je parlais de le recompiler lui aussi avec le USE x264 

 

 :Very Happy:   :Rolling Eyes:   !  Et bien sûr ce n'est pas activé !...

 *pierreg wrote:*   

> Sinon tu as bien media-libs/x264-svn d'installé ? Tu as essayé de recompiler OGMRip après Mplayer ?

 

Oui, j'ai bien x264-svn  et j'ai aussi recompilé OGMRip après Mplayer !

Allez, je balance un :

```
emerge ffmpeg mplayer ogmrip
```

merci,

@ +

----------

## geekounet

Pour la lecture du fichier, ça n'a l'air de passer correctement qu'avec MPlayer. Xine a du mal au décodage de la vidéo (des parties de l'image apparaissent vertes) et avec les déplacements dans le fichier (mauvais support du matroska ?), et VLC n'en veut tout simplement pas.

Donc j'en conclue : MPlayer powa !  :Very Happy: 

----------

## man in the hill

 *pierreg wrote:*   

> Pour la lecture du fichier, ça n'a l'air de passer correctement qu'avec MPlayer. Xine a du mal au décodage de la vidéo (des parties de l'image apparaissent vertes) et avec les déplacements dans le fichier (mauvais support du matroska ?), et VLC n'en veut tout simplement pas.

 

Tjrs pas mon bouton de radio  x264 pour faire ce fameux fichier top quality  :Confused:   :Twisted Evil:   , c'est quoi cette histoire , serieux ! 

 *pierreg wrote:*   

> Donc j'en conclue : MPlayer powa ! 

 

+ 264% Mplayer powa    :Cool:   !

@ +

----------

## geekounet

J'ai plus vraiment d'idées ...  :Confused: 

Tu as bien le USE encode pour MPlayer ? Et tu utilise quelles versions de tous ces softs ?

----------

## man in the hill

 *pierreg wrote:*   

> J'ai plus vraiment d'idées ... 
> 
> Tu as bien le USE encode pour MPlayer ? Et tu utilise quelles versions de tous ces softs ?

 

Les uses :

```

crazy_gentoo faya %

 emerge --info

Portage 2.1.2_pre2-r5 (default-linux/amd64/2006.1/desktop, gcc-4.1.1, glibc-2.4-r4, 2.6.18-gentoo x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.18-gentoo x86_64 AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 3200+

Gentoo Base System version 1.12.5

Last Sync: Sat, 07 Oct 2006 23:50:01 +0000

ccache version 2.4 [enabled]

app-admin/eselect-compiler: [Not Present]

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7, 2.0.30

dev-lang/python:     2.3.5-r3, 2.4.3-r4

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r5

dev-util/ccache:     2.4-r6

dev-util/confcache:  [Not Present]

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.18.1

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.60

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2

sys-devel/binutils:  2.17

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.3.13-r4

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.22

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.17-r1

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64 ~amd64"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=k8 -O2 -msse3 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/gconf /etc/java-config/vms/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/splash /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=k8 -O2 -msse3 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS="--alphabetical"

FEATURES="assume-digests autoconfig ccache digest distlocks metadata-transfer sandbox sfperms strict"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.osuosl.org/ http://adelie.polymtl.ca/ ftp://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo/ ftp://ftp.gtlib.cc.gatech.edu/pub/gentoo http://gentoo.seren.com/gentoo ftp://gentoo.chem.wisc.edu/gentoo/"

LANG="fr_FR@euro"

LC_ALL="fr_FR@euro"

LINGUAS="fr fr_FR"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --delete-after --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/overlays/xgl-coffee /usr/local/overlays/faya-gentoo /usr/local/overlays/gkrellm-overlay"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.namerica.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="amd64 X a52 aac aalib acpi aim alsa bash-completion berkdb bidi bitmap-fonts bluetooth bonobo bzip2 cairo caps cdda cdinstall cdio cdparanoia cdr clamav cli crypt cscope cups dbus dio dlloader dri dts dv dvd dvdr dvdread eds elibc_glibc emboss emul-linux-x86 encode esd ethereal examples fam fbsplash ffmpeg firefox flac fortran freetype ftp gb gdbm gif glitz gnome gnutls gphoto2 gpm gstreamer gtk gtk2 hal howl iconv imagemagick input_devices_keyboard input_devices_mouse ipv6 isdnlog jabber javascript joystick jpeg kernel_linux lcms ldap libcaca libg++ linguas_fr linguas_fr_FR live lm_sensors mad maildir matroska mikmod mime motif mp3 mpeg msn ncurses nls nptl nptlonly ogg oggvorbis opengl oss pam pcre perl png ppds pppd prelude python qt qt3 qt4 quicktime readline reflection ruby scanner sdl session sockets source spell spl ssl stream suspend2 svg tcltk tcpd theora threads truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts udev unicode userland_GNU vcd video_cards_nvidia videos vlm vorbis wxwindows xine xml xmms xorg xv xvid zlib"

Unset:  CTARGET, INSTALL_MASK, LDFLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS
```

Il y a bien encode ! et je suis en unstable donc des softs récents !

```

crazy_gentoo faya %

 emerge -pv x264-svn ffmpeg mplayer ogmrip

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] media-libs/x264-svn-20060612  USE="-debug -mp4 threads" 0 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] media-video/ffmpeg-0.4.9_p20060530  USE="a52 aac (-altivec) -amr -debug -doc dts encode -ieee1394 -imlib (-mmx) -network ogg oss sdl -test theora threads truetype -v4l vorbis x264 xvid zlib" 0 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] media-video/mplayer-1.0_pre8-r1  USE="(-3dfx) (-3dnow) (-3dnowext) X aac aalib alsa (-altivec) -amr -arts bidi -bindist -bl cdparanoia -cpudetection -custom-cflags -debug -dga -directfb -doc dts dv -dvb dvd dvdread -enca encode esd -fbcon -ggi gif gtk iconv ipv6 -jack joystick jpeg libcaca -lirc live -livecd -lzo mad -matrox (-mmx) (-mmxext) -musepack -nas -openal opengl oss png (-real) -rtc -samba sdl -speex (-sse) (-sse2) (-svga) -tga theora truetype unicode -v4l -v4l2 vorbis (-win32codecs) x264 -xanim -xinerama xmms xv xvid -xvmc" LINGUAS="-bg -cs -da -de -el -en -es fr -hu -ja -ko -mk -nl -no -pl -pt_BR -ro -ru -sk -tr -uk -zh_CN -zh_TW" 0 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] media-video/ogmrip-0.10.0_rc3  USE="aac -debug gtk hal matroska spell -srt theora" 0 kB 

Total size of downloads: 0 kB
```

donc mystère , je ne vois pas plus que toi dans cette affaire !

et en plus OGMRip aurait très bien pu créer l'entrée x264 et la mettre en grisé comme il le fait quand je le lance en root avec le format vidéo Ogg Theora (bien que dans ce cas la, il n'y a aucune raison de le mettre en grisé !)... Et je n'ai aucune sortie d'erreur en console !

Merci,

@ +

----------

## El_Goretto

Je ne suis pas passé encore au x264 (jusqu'à récemment, mplayer aimait pas trop).

Mais en voulant encoder une DVD ce mois-ci, j'ai été super déçu par le résultat en passant pas dvd::rip en paramétrant pourtant xvid (par xvid4conf via dvd::rip) au top. C'était laid: on voyait des blocs de tons de gris clignotants pour de la pierre par exemple.

Je retente mes anciens amours (gordian knot / avisynth sous xp), même codec et même paramètres pour xvid, et c'était nickel (sous mplayer, qui me servait à comparer les videos).

Bref, je n'ai pas du tout compris, et je ne pense pas que ce soit les prétraitements (redimensionnement léger/HQ) qui provoquent un tel écart. et normalement, ya du xvid 1.1.x des 2 côtés.

----------

## Temet

Le problème de GK, c'est que ces cons l'ont délaissé pour autoGK ...

----------

## Bapt

voila les options que j'utilise pour convertir les vidéos en x264 (pour le dv)

```
mencoder -ovc x264 -x264encopts pass=1:8x8dct:i8x8 -nosound  -o <output file> <input file>

 mencoder -ovc x264 -x264encopts bitrate=XXX:pass=2:8x8dct:i8x8 -oac copy -o <output file> <input file>
```

Normalement à la fin de la première passe mencoder te donne une information sur le bitrate à utiliser pour avoir une bonne qualité.

Je l'arrondit au supérieur et remplace XXX par le bitrate donné et ça roule, par contre aucune garanti pour la taille (x264 compresse plus que mpeg4 de ffmpeg)

Sinon il y avait handbrake qui faisait très bien le boulot, mais il n'est plus dans gentoo.

----------

## man in the hill

Merci, pour les lignes   :Wink:   :Cool:  , je vais les tester et tester aussi handbrake ...  je donnerais des nouvelles du résultat ! 

@ +

----------

## man in the hill

J'ai compilé dans /usr/local et j'ai vu apparaître mon bouton radio x264   :Cool:   et bien sur il a charger cette config avec l'installe par emerge ... Reste plus qu'a tester !

Merci,

@ +

[EDIT] C'était bien la peine de se prendre la tête,  OGMRip  plante systèmatiquement pour le codec x264 donc je passe à la methode artisanal ...[/EDIT]

----------

## man in the hill

 *pierreg wrote:*   

>  *baptux wrote:*   Au début je ne faisait que du ffmpeg mpeg4+ogg vorbis+matroska.
> 
> Maintenant x264+ogg vorbis+matroska pour une qualité irréprochable nettement meilleur que ffmpeg mpeg4. Que ce doit depuis ma caméra dv ou un dvd 
> 
> J'ai testé un rip de dvd (SW ROTS si vous voulez savoir ^^) en x264+ogg vorbis+matroska (avec OGMRip), et effectivement pour seulement 673Mo, j'obtiens un résultat impécable, on ne fais pas la différence avec le dvd, contrairement à ce que j'ai pu avoir avec les DivX/XviD.
> ...

 

+ 1 , ça fini par fonctionner avec OGMRip avec le codec video x264 sur une video de clip avec beaucoup de couleur ( difficile à coder donc ! [les mvt + la couleur] ) , et  j'affirme  que c'est impeccable  :Laughing:   :Cool:  !

Donc , j'ai enfin trouver mon soft pour faire des compressions et un soft des plus simple...

Bravo les dev de OGMRip   :Wink:   , Merci ! 

Enjoy !

@ +

----------

## -KuRGaN-

Bon allez je vais tester, comme ça je pourrai abandonner le couple dvdshrink/wine   :Laughing: 

----------

## guitoo

+1 Pour ogmrip. Vraiment facile a utiliser. Je cherchais justement un ripper h264/AAC mkv avec gestion des canaux. Il manque plus que l'extraction des chapitre et une conversion des soustitre en srt ou ssa et ce soft serait parfait.

D'ailleur a propos des sous-titres, j'ai un petit probleme. Je trouve les sous titre un peu trop haut.

Bizarrement, aussi, j'ai des trainée verte avec xine sur le x624.

Vous avez testé Theora? Ca vaut quoi par rapport a un encodage xvid ou x264? L'interet est il d'etre seulement 100% libre?

----------

## geekounet

 *guitoo wrote:*   

> Il manque plus que l'extraction des chapitre et une conversion des soustitre en srt ou ssa et ce soft serait parfait.

 

On peut sélectionner les chapitres à extraire, et pour les sous-titres en srt, le USE srt est là pour ça  :Wink: 

 *guitoo wrote:*   

> Bizarrement, aussi, j'ai des trainée verte avec xine sur le x624.

 

Oui, c'est ce que je disais dans mon post précédent, ya que MPlayer qui sache le lire correctement ^^

----------

## guitoo

Le srt m'avait echapée   :Rolling Eyes:  .

Mais par gestion des chapitre, j'entend en fait l'extraction du timing des chapitre pour naviguer de chapitre en chapitre comme sur le dvd d'origine.

----------

## bi3l

Les chapitres sont extraits et inclus dans l'ogm ou le mkv. Par contre, je ne sais pas comment on peut en profiter.

J'ai sorti la 0.10.0 rc4 il y a quelques jours. L'ebuild et un premier patch (  :Embarassed:  ) sont là: https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=150509. Testez les plus possible !

----------

## man in the hill

 *bi3l wrote:*   

> Les chapitres sont extraits et inclus dans l'ogm ou le mkv. Par contre, je ne sais pas comment on peut en profiter.
> 
> J'ai sorti la 0.10.0 rc4 il y a quelques jours. L'ebuild et un premier patch (  ) sont là: https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=150509. Testez les plus possible !

 

Ok, je vais tester ... Si tu as des infos sur la navigation par chapitre ...

Merci, @ +

[EDIT] C'est toi le créateur du soft ? En tout cas bravo et merci pour ce petit bijou de simplicité et d'efficacité   :Very Happy:   !  Quelles sont les options pour avoir les mêmes résultats avec les différents codecs ? car les différences sont énorme entre x264 (nickel) et lavc (max d'artefact) , je vais tester ce soir Ogg Theora ... 

Petit détail , le A propos me renvoit tjrs la version:

```
OGMRip 0.10.0-rc3

Un encodeur de DVD pour GNOME

(c) 2004-2006 Olivier Rolland

http://ogmrip.sourceforge.net
```

et 

```

* Updating icons cache ...                                             [ ok ]

>>> Regenerating /etc/ld.so.cache...

>>> media-video/ogmrip-0.10.0_rc4-r1 merged.

>>> Recording media-video/ogmrip in "world" favorites file...

>>> No packages selected for removal by clean.

>>> Auto-cleaning packages...

>>> No outdated packages were found on your system.

 * GNU info directory index is up-to-date.

 * IMPORTANT: 5 config files in '/etc' need updating.

 * Type emerge --help config to learn how to update config files.

```

@ +

ps : Un petit truc marrant quand même   :Razz:  , c'est que le x264 se lit mieux que le dvd original sur mplayer ...

----------

## El_Goretto

 *bi3l wrote:*   

> Les chapitres sont extraits et inclus dans l'ogm ou le mkv. Par contre, je ne sais pas comment on peut en profiter.

 

mplayer les gère, mais je n'ai trouvé que la ligne de commande (au lancement donc), pas de touche bindée.

----------

## Temet

Et VLC ??

(même si je peux pas le blairer ...)

----------

## bi3l

 *man in the hill wrote:*   

> C'est toi le créateur du soft ?

 

Et oui  :Smile: 

 *man in the hill wrote:*   

> En tout cas bravo et merci pour ce petit bijou de simplicité et d'efficacité  !

 

De rien, c'est un plaisir.

 *man in the hill wrote:*   

> Quelles sont les options pour avoir les mêmes résultats avec les différents codecs ? car les différences sont énorme entre x264 (nickel) et lavc (max d'artefact)

 

Tu peux émerger l'ebuild à nouveau avec le USE debug, tu auras beaucoup d'affichage écran dont les lignes de commande. Mais effectivment, x264 semble donner les meilleurs résultats et lavc les moins bons. XviD est un bon compromis qualité/vitesse.

 *man in the hill wrote:*   

> je vais tester ce soir Ogg Theora ...

 

Theora n'est pas un très bon codec, à mon avis et son support dans OGMRip est plutôt anecdotique.

 *man in the hill wrote:*   

> le A propos me renvoit tjrs la version 0.10.0-rc3

 

Etrange.

----------

